# Lebron James



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

Millennials have been hinting for the last month that hes the G.O.A.T., its so unfortunate how easily history can be forgotten.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2018)

Yawn.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2018)

The GOAT got swept out of the finals? He still gets his participation trophy right?


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

i hate curry and all his b*tch arse millenial band wagon fans even more. where were all these fans back when baron davis was on the team at end of his career??

KD and bron bron are both chumps for needing super teams to win.

i'm rooting for utah next year cause their center actually plays defense


----------



## Jville (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> i hate curry and all his b*tch arse millenial band wagon fans even more. where were all these fans back when baron davis was on the team at end of his career??
> 
> KD and bron bron are both chumps for needing super teams to win.
> 
> i'm rooting for utah next year cause their center actually plays defense



Golden States ownership did a brilliant job drafting and acquiring g role players and then of course, gaining the piece that put them over the top. Great team, but nba needs some better teams to compete. LeBron basically is the creator, instigator of the super team. And his move to Miami with Bosh was actually more of a super team move than Durant's, kind of. Mj at least for now will always be the greatest, but it was a different time then. It's somewhat unfair to compare the two. The only thing questionable about LeBron's greatness is how great. He is undeniable one of the greatest players ever.

Also in Jordans day super teams didnt exist. You had tandems. If Charles Barkley, magic, and olajuaun would of hooked up Jordan wouldn't of won any champion ships and they would have like 6 or more.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 9, 2018)

daveb said:


> Yawn.



+1


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2018)

Jville said:


> Also in Jordans day super teams didnt exist. You had tandems. If Charles Barkley, magic, and olajuaun would of hooked up Jordan wouldn't of won any champion ships and they would have like 6 or more.



LOL, ever heard of the LALakers? Not saying they were the first but that is exactly what they were and they'd (Magic, Jabbar, Worthy, Green, Cooper, etc) destroy any of the modern 'super' teams. Bulls and Celtics of same era were also much stronger than any modern teams. Jordan was definitely on one of the weaker teams of his era...super teams


----------



## Jville (Jun 9, 2018)

That's fair, magic, jabar, and worthy were really good. Green and Cooper were role players. . The Celtics we're good but the warriors would take them. Also, agree that Jordan had the weakest supporting cast if that's what you mean.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2018)

Jville said:


> That's fair, magic, jabar, and worthy were really good. Green and Cooper were role players. . The Celtics we're good but the warriors would take them. Also, agree that Jordan had the weakest supporting cast if that's what you mean.



Celts used to take the Lakers and Bulls...pretty sure they'd have no problem with Warriors...and this is from someone who always hated the Celtics (went to school w/ Worthy, Jordan, Perkins)


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

teams actually played defense back in the day


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> i hate curry and all his b*tch arse millenial band wagon fans even more.


His dad Del Curry played at VT when I was there. Del was an incredible long-range shooter, but back when they did not have a 3-pt line in college. He was still the team's high scored by a large margin. It's nice to see that his son learned well, and is doing even better, as Del's NBA career was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Nelson_Baboon (Jun 9, 2018)

new to knives, but it's great to see intelligent posts about basketball here. some comments, probably somewhat incoherent:
I'm old enough to have seen the last years of Wilt, and while I didn't follow basketball for some years in between, have really gotten into the warriors in the last few years, and was also a big celtics fan back in the days of Bird and Parish.

I'm also a big boxing fan. Of the sports that I've followed in my life, it seems (could be argued out of this pretty easily) that in boxing and basketball, you find the most serious comparisons between players of different eras.

What is really meant by the G.O.A.T.? Sure, I know what it means in theory, but after a point I think it's a silly term. Probably on some teams Bird would have meant more than Chamberlain, or more than Jordan, but maybe Curry means more to the Warriors (more of a logical point) than they would have. Does G.O.A.T mean more valuable to more teams in more situations than other players, etc - kind of a statistical thing? I mean, other than saying pretty easily that Lebron is more of a candidate than (arbitrarily Cedric Maxwell), it just starts being people declaring their favorites, and not much more.

I'm so amazed by the athleticism of these guys. (perhaps just gratuitous praise in this context).

The consensus greatest player of every era will likely be declared as the G.O.A.T. It's not really a debate because simply citing statistics isn't conclusive - nothing is conclusive. There is always some assumption that the sport has evolved, that athletes have involved, so that the current best has some advantage. But aside from 'pure' sports like track and field, it's hard to go by the statistics entirely, or even mostly.

damn - i'd like to say that Muhammad Ali would beat all of the suckers now, but the big, tall guys that he fought weren't (I confess) as good as the guys now. 

But hell, that's one thing that makes sports fun - these discussions.

(some grammar edits)


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

i think its best to just declare best of each generation. easily '90s jordan '00s bryant '10s james

my favorite boxer is roy jones jr with old a5s bernard hopkins second just cause he was able to win at an advanced age.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 10, 2018)

panda said:


> i think its best to just declare best of each generation. easily '90s jordan '00s bryant '10s james
> 
> my favorite boxer is roy jones jr with old a5s bernard hopkins second just cause he was able to win at an advanced age.



Only problem though is prime Jordan would dominate in every era. Therefore GOAT.


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

jordan & pippen vs kobe & shaq would have been an epic finals


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 10, 2018)

panda said:


> i think its best to just declare best of each generation. easily '90s jordan '00s bryant '10s james
> 
> my favorite boxer is roy jones jr with old a5s bernard hopkins second just cause he was able to win at an advanced age.



Poor allen iverson :/


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

the answer is an all time great fo sho but i knock him for sucking at defense


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 10, 2018)

Saw James Worthy, Michael Jordan, and Sam Perkins playing together back when they were at North Carolina. They weren't half bad together.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 10, 2018)

Like boxing too. Ali in his prime had great speed, Heavy hitters like Liston were throwing bombs and only landing air. Boxing alone he was one of the greatest, but his personality gave a lot to the sport itself. He could hold his own, talk show Hosts and sportscasters with humor and poetry. 


Long career Tommy Hitman Hearns 1977-2006 longer than he should have. He became the first boxer to win world titles in five weight divisions. One of the greats.


----------



## Jville (Jun 10, 2018)

panda said:


> i think its best to just declare best of each generation. easily '90s jordan '00s bryant '10s james
> 
> my favorite boxer is roy jones jr with old a5s bernard hopkins second just cause he was able to win at an advanced age.



Agree about the basketball, but favorite boxers Tyson, sugar Ray Leonard, and Rocky Balboa. Roy Jones is right there he was phenomenal!


----------



## Jville (Jun 10, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Only problem though is prime Jordan would dominate in every era. Therefore GOAT.



+1


----------



## ewebb10 (Jun 10, 2018)

daveb said:


> Yawn.



I cant upvote this enough.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 10, 2018)

Id take this thread over the canonization and worship of Anthony bourdain anyday.


----------



## ewebb10 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sadly Id agree


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2018)

The sports fans are ok. I just don't get watching grown men in their underwear chase their balls around...


----------

